
Upcoming Bitbucket Pricing - xuki
https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing/upcoming
======
iends
Bitbucket just doubled their price. Previously for all tiers of users you paid
$1/user per month. Now you're paying at least $2/user per month and maybe
$5/user per month.

